# Pekin Duck male trying to mate with a chicken



## twarrick (Jun 17, 2021)

We have 2 Pekin ducks, one male & one female, we also have 8 chickens, 2 production red, 2 Rhode Island red, 2 Americanas and 2 black Australorps. The Male duck is actively mating with the female duck. However, it seems like he is trying to mate with one of the black Australorps, and only one. He doesn't bother any of the other chickens, not even the other Australorp. He will chase her, grab her by the tail feathers, and grab her by the neck and try to mount her. Any suggestions?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Separate them. I was told due to physiological differences between ducks and chickens the duck could kill the chicken if successful in mating. 

Strange that he's got a thing for her since he has a mate.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

twarrick said:


> We have 2 Pekin ducks, one male & one female, we also have 8 chickens, 2 production red, 2 Rhode Island red, 2 Americanas and 2 black Australorps. The Male duck is actively mating with the female duck. However, it seems like he is trying to mate with one of the black Australorps, and only one. He doesn't bother any of the other chickens, not even the other Australorp. He will chase her, grab her by the tail feathers, and grab her by the neck and try to mount her. Any suggestions?


They will sometimes do that and they can be fairly aggressive. I've seen turkeys do it too, during the height of mating season. Is your chicken being injured or losing neck feathers? Do they have enough room? Are you able to temporarily separate them?


----------

